# Topkat



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone heard from Topkat lately????? Eric


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya know .... now that you mention it, not for a while. I think maybe last week he posted a question, but it was early last week. 

Hey TK .... you out there? 
:seeya:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

.......I hope he remembered to use jack stands instead of just the jack......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

His last activity was on 7/23 4:37pm. Probably just working hard on the car...:cool


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It's all fixed and he is driving it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was just a little concerned....he's like a "nephew" to me!.......E:rofl:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> I was just a little concerned....he's like a "nephew" to me!.......E:rofl:


Nice!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Any sightings?????? Anyone???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Someone said he sold his GTO and purchased a '65 mustang hatchback.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Say it aint so! All that work and he dumps it?







For a Mustang..







If that rumor about selling for a Mustang doesn't get him fired up, nothing will...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It came down to a '70 Vega and the Mustang.... He chose the Mustang over this car here>











:lol::lol::lol::lol::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

could this be him?


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

PLEASE TK, for the love of all that is true and right in this world come back and defend your honor. 

I know these lies do nothing but soil your otherwise pearly white reputation. 
You are a GOAT LOVER (and I mean that in the best possible way) come back and act like one!
:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

He must have run outta gas by now!?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I bet he went RICE..........:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

....Gack!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang!!!! 

First GTO Judge posts his little "gem" over on Alky's thread, then I come over here and find photos of a ::cough spit:: chevy and a ricer on this one!! :willy:

Scarred for life, I am --- it's enough to drive a Bear back into hibernation....

:rofl:

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BearGFR said:


> Dang!!!!
> 
> First GTO Judge posts his little "gem" over on Alky's thread, then I come over here and find photos of a ::cough spit:: chevy and a ricer on this one!! :willy:
> 
> ...


Bear.....

Lord, I apologize for dat rite dere and be wit all da stravin pigmies down there in New Guenna .... Amen.....:willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

BearGFR said:


> Dang!!!!
> 
> First GTO Judge posts his *little* "gem" over on Alky's thread,
> Scarred for life, I am --- it's enough to drive a Bear back into hibernation....
> ...


LITTLE????


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

"Lord, that ain't right, I apologize for that right there.. GIT ER DONE! Hahahahahahah."

Shoot, don't go AWOL on this forum, or these guys will spinning all manner of twisted fantasy about you!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi guys..................I'm alive and well.
Uncle E......... I been crabbing and fishing and trying to save enough $'s to get some work done in the shop.
The news of my demise is premature.
Just been stepping away from the car thing for a bit
thanks for all the thoughs
(hands Uncle E a big bottle of Makers Mark.)
thanks again


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad you're safe....(UE downs the Maker's Mark with a tall glass of Frosty cold Coca-cola)arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

.....Geeter the Cheater liberates the now-dangerously-low bottle of Makers Mark from Uncle E, pours it neat, and enjoys a sip.....Topkat eyes what's left in the bottle and wonders if Maker's Mark comes in the giant, 1.75 econo-size.......


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The hung over and semi humble Topkat sips a cold Becks and ponders the Goats first trip to the shop.
(brakes and fuel tank)
When I bleed the bkakes I get great pedal................but after a ouple weeks its dead. I'm at wits end.
The older I get (50) the more I realize that my agrivation has a price. :cool
+ the owner of my fav garage has a '69 Goat.
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It is a whole thing again and just a few tweaks away from a fully running GTO. Looking great Topkat!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> .....Geeter the Cheater liberates the now-dangerously-low bottle of Makers Mark from Uncle E, pours it neat, and enjoys a sip.....Topkat eyes what's left in the bottle and wonders if Maker's Mark comes in the giant, 1.75 econo-size.......


Jeff, never seen it in a 1.75L...but Jim Beam does, AND it is glass with a sipping handle!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

They all have the 1.75, you just have to move into the Alky room.. The room behind the bead door, like at the video store going into the porn room.:cheers
Top, if it isn't leaking anywhere, no puddles at all, then it should be in the master cylinder. Did you rebuild all the brakes? Is it losing fluid?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Might be making our own if Washington doesn't get its act together!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Top, hang in there. Like Jet said, if it isn't showing signs of fluid loss, you have A: air in the system or B: a by-passing master cylinder. To check for a bypassing master, get it to where the pedal is firm, and then stand on the brake pedal pretty hard for a minute or two. If it slowly sinks to the floor, the master cyl is bypassing past the primary cup seal and needs replaced. If it were me, I'd throw a $35 reman master cylinder on (better than new Chinese), bleed it out, and get the tank done. You put your ENGINE together...you don't need to farm out BRAKES!!! If the master checks out ok, my bet is a little air pocket in one of those fancy 4 piston calipers of yours....try a slow and easy gravity bleed. Again. Eric, you cracked me up with "sippin' handle"...gotta remember THAT one!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, Ain't that the official term?:lol:


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The shop found one of the small lines going a front caliper to the rubber hose was messed up and are making a new one.
they also dropped my tank and found the inside to be fine!!!!!!!!!
The Carb Shop guy, Mike that rebuilt it, (then it started leaking at the throttle shaft with only 1 hr on the motor. i sent it back and he told me the fuel was contaminated............Hmmmmmmmmmmm,
any way, my fuel tank sensor is shot, they said I had the wrong fittings on the trans lines at the radiator.
Since I saved $'s on the tank, im having them pressure test my cooling system.
(I always have rad fluid on the rear of the valley pan but could never find a leak.
agrivation dose has a price
take care all


----------

